# Mountain Lion



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

This guy just showed up on my neighbors game cam pics in Montell were off CO rd 415 (Montell is between Camp wood and Uvalde on 55)


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Your neighbor hadn't checked his camera since June 24, 2012??


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dates arent right these are from the last few weeks


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Wonder what the second animal is on the left?


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh its a porcupine, Mr.Lion didnt want none


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

They are out there you normally just dont see much of them.. Think there is a javelina in one of the pictures too.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I was thinking that was a porcupine.


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pretty cool. I hunt just outside of Leakey, so not far off from campwood. I've always heard stories of them being around. Haven't seen one personally or on my cameras. But it's crazy that this is like third mountain lion thread in two weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

we had one about that size last year on our place off 55 in Uvalde. It caught a pig at the feeder


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

^^^ please tell me you had a game cam going during this pig catch?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

^^^^^ those would be some awesome photos


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

We've heard one and seen tracks at the water tank at our place just E. of Spofford (35 mi W. of Uvlade). Would love to see one while in the blind.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Kinney Co, near Alamo Vill, 2015*


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting that a cat would jump into a pen like that.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

JBuck132 said:


> ^^^ please tell me you had a game cam going during this pig catch?


from October 2014 in the vicinity of Chalk Bluff, Uvalde.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

That is awesome.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

*lion*

seems all these pics are within 50 miles or so from each other i think theres more cats in the area than most think


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool picts we have a couple of cams also that the dates are messed up on too.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thats cool man! But your hair stands up sometime on your walk to the stand. Meow!


----------



## cpope (Jul 12, 2007)

I killed a few in that area when I was younger. We have dogs and will travel if you have fresh sign, or I also have traps.
Clay Pope


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

Saw a huge one in Bandera area while spotlighting for hogs at night about 6 months ago


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

geezuphosdn said:


> from October 2014 in the vicinity of Chalk Bluff, Uvalde.


LOL, Them pigs have a short memory. They came back in six minutes??
Or is that javalinas the second time?


----------



## Brasada (Aug 27, 2015)

Great trail cam pictures!! I hunted a ranch in Webb County for years where we saw tracks and even had game cam pics, but never saw one in person. Certainly an elusive South Texas Trophy! Thanks for sharing.


----------

